# RCI Points - What is an Infiniti Member?



## LynnW (Mar 4, 2007)

I was on the RCI Points website today and clicked on Reservation Window Calculator. It states that reservation can be made for Home Group 10-11 months out and Home Resort 11-12 months out which was always the case. However it now says that Infiniti Members can book 11-16 months out for Home Group and 16-17 for Home Resort. I called a VG who talked to their supervisor and the had never heard of an Infinfiti Member  
Anyone know?

Lynn


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 6, 2007)

An RCI member who owns an Infiniti?? It must be a new partnership!


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 6, 2007)

I  didn't notice this on my points account.  I would suggest asking Madge


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 6, 2007)

I suspect it has something to do with this program, but don't have the foggiest why it is showing up on your reservation page...

Club Infiniti


----------



## JoeMO (Mar 6, 2007)

*Infiniti*

I checked my points account and it doesn't say anything about Infiniti.  It has the standard 10-11 months for home group and 11-12 for home resort.
Is your a points account?

Thanks


----------



## LynnW (Mar 7, 2007)

When you're on the RCI Points website go to RCI Points Vacations and scroll to the bottom of the page. Click on Reservation Calculator. This is where I'm seeing it.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 7, 2007)

LynnW said:


> When you're on the RCI Points website go to RCI Points Vacations and scroll to the bottom of the page. Click on Reservation Calculator. This is where I'm seeing it.


 
"I see said the blind man".  I now understand what you are talking about as I have the same thing.

Some additional thing that I noticed is that all except 2 of the resorts in my home group have disappeared!  I need to email to find out what happened!!


----------



## JoeMO (Mar 7, 2007)

*Madge*

I now see it on mine also.

I asked Madge on the Ask RCI thread.

Thanks


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

With Google's help, I found the Club Infiniti Website


----------



## madherb (Mar 7, 2007)

Club Infinity appears to be a european affiliation that gives its members access to resorts at a date prior to US points home resorts.  It isn't clear if the access includes US resorts or if it is a european system of points with different windows for reserving.

I agree the even bigger problem is the loss of home group.  I used to have all the RCI managed resorts to choose from as home group now it is only the ones which I own which I can access also at 12 months thru home resort so they might as well give home resort a 2 month window and do away with "group".  Hopefully Madge will respond.


----------

